

New eBay Fraud - timf
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/03/new_ebay_fraud.html

======
vaksel
thats been around for a while another common one:

a) buy item

b) pay with paypal using a linked credit card

c) receive item

d) call credit card and get a charge back

